# Grammy for Boston Symphony Orchestra



## TxllxT

https://www.boston.com/culture/music/2017/02/12/the-boston-symphony-orchestra-just-won-the-grammy-for-best-orchestral-performance

Congratulations!

One contender who didn't win:

http://nos.nl/artikel/2157985-concertgebouworkest-grijpt-naast-grammy.html


----------



## Triplets

The Nelsons/BSO Shostakovich recordings are fantastic. The downloads are the best sounding recordings that I have ever heard, and the performances are superlative.


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> The Nelsons/BSO Shostakovich recordings are fantastic. The downloads are the best sounding recordings that I have ever heard, and the performances are superlative.


To be fair, Haitink/ R.C.O did also a good job with Shostakovich , perhaps not the highest recording standards (whatever that is) but still a lot of people favourite.


----------



## hpowders

If I had a choice of where I could live, it would come down to one of two cities:

Vienna or Boston.

For me, given the culture, the sports and the food, Boston is the greatest city in the US.

The Boston Symphony Orchestra has always been a national treasure and Symphony Hall in Boston is acoustically one of the finest concert halls in the world. Add Legal Seafoods, the Red Sox, the Bruins, the Celtics and the Patriots and the temptation to move there is practically irresistible.


----------



## Vaneyes

I watched the show, as I have for too many years. For the first time that I can remember, no reference to the classical music category was made. Am I correct, or did I miss it due to a potty break?

The '17 Grammy show classical winners are (Sources-- The Independent, CBS, Billboard, Grammy)...

*Best Classical Solo Vocal Album*:

Dorothea Röschmann; Mitsuko Uchida, accompanist - Schmann & Berg (tie)

Ian Bostridge; Antonio Pappano, accompanist (Michael Collins, Elizabeth Kenny, Lawrence Power & Adam Walker), Shakespeare Songs (tie)

*Best Classical Compendium*:

Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor; Tim Handley, producer - Daugherty: Tales Of Hemingway; American Gothic; Once Upon A Castle

*Best Classical Instrumental Solo*:

Zuill Bailey; Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor (Nashville Symphony) - Daugherty: Tales Of Hemingway
*
Best Contemporary Classical Composition*:

Zuill Bailey; Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor (Nashville Symphony) - Daugherty: Tales Of Hemingway

*Best Chamber Music/Small Ensemble Performance*:

Third Coast Percussion, "Steve Reich"

*Best Choral Performance*:

Krzysztof Penderecki, conductor; Henryk Wojnarowski, choir director (Nikolay Didenko, Agnieszka Rehlis & Johanna Rusanen; Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra; Warsaw Philharmonic Choir) - Penderecki Conducts Penderecki, Volume 1

*Best Opera Recording*:

James Conlon, conductor; Joshua Guerrero, Christopher Maltman, Lucas Meachem, Patricia Racette, Lucy Schaufer & Guanqun Yu; Blanton Alspaugh, producer (LA Opera Orchestra; LA Opera Chorus) - Corigliano: The Ghosts of Versailles.
*
Best Orchestra Performance*:

Andris Nelsons, conductor (Boston Symphony Orchestra) - Shostakovich: Under Stalin's Shadow - Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 9
*
Producer of the Year, Classical*:

David Frost

• Bach: The Cello Suites According To Anna Magdalena (Matt Haimovitz) • Bates: Anthology Of Fantastic Zoology (Riccardo Muti & Chicago Symphony Orchestra) • Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 5 (Jonathan Biss) • Brahms & Dvořák: Serenades (Boston Symphony Chamber Players) • Fitelberg: Chamber Works (ARC Ensemble) • Ispirare (Melia Watras) • Overtures To Bach (Matt Haimovitz) • Schoenberg: Kol Nidre; Shostakovich: Suite On Verses Of Michelangelo Buonarroti (Ildar Abdrazakov, Alberto Mizrahi, Riccardo Muti, Duain Wolfe, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus) • Shadow Of Sirius (Jerry F. Junkin & The University Of Texas Wind Ensemble)
*
Best Engineered Album, Classical*:

Mark Donahue, and Fred Vogler,_ Corigliano: The Ghosts of Versailles

_*Best Surround Sound Album*:

Ludovic Morlot & Seattle Symphony, Dutilleux: Sur Le Même Accord; Les Citations; Mystère De L'instant & Timbres, Espace, Mouvement


----------



## lluissineu

Triplets said:


> The Nelsons/BSO Shostakovich recordings are fantastic. The downloads are the best sounding recordings that I have ever heard, and the performances are superlative.


You got amazed by this recording, same as me.


----------



## lluissineu

hpowders said:


> If I had a choice of where I could live, it would come down to one of two cities:
> 
> .*Viena or Boston*
> 
> Why Vienna and not Amsterdam, Dresde, Munich, or London (too big)?


----------



## hpowders

lluissineu said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a choice of where I could live, it would come down to one of two cities:
> 
> .*Viena or Boston*
> 
> Why Vienna and not Amsterdam, Dresde, Munich, or London (too big)?
> 
> 
> 
> No posters on TC from Vienna. I prefer not to be recognized.
Click to expand...


----------



## Triplets

Pugg said:


> To be fair, Haitink/ R.C.O did also a good job with Shostakovich , perhaps not the highest recording standards (whatever that is) but still a lot of people favourite.


Yes, there have been many great Shostakovich recordings


----------



## lluissineu

Pugg said:


> To be fair, Haitink/ R.C.O did also a good job with Shostakovich , perhaps not the highest recording standards (whatever that is) but still a lot of people favourite.


Absolutely! Haitink recorded a superb album. RCO sounds incredible (as it usually does) and London PO Is also wonderful. I have many Shostakovitch symphonies recordings, but I carry Haitink's recordings in my IPOD. It's MY reference.

But just taking a look at Nelson's recordings (you tube) you noticie an incredible sound. I uploaded The promotional video to The thread 'which Is your favourite orchestra'. Listen to it


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

hpowders said:


> lluissineu said:
> 
> 
> 
> No posters on TC from Vienna. I prefer not to be recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Vienna. Does that count?
Click to expand...


----------



## Vaneyes

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Vienna. Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it does. And I vacationed there once.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vaneyes

Most gymnastics on the podium, Nelsons, Dutoit, or A. Davis?


----------



## Radames

hpowders said:


> For me, given the culture, the sports and the food, Boston is the greatest city in the US.
> 
> The Boston Symphony Orchestra has always been a national treasure and Symphony Hall in Boston is acoustically one of the finest concert halls in the world. Add Legal Seafoods, the Red Sox, the Bruins, the Celtics and the Patriots and the temptation to move there is practically irresistible.


It created a major dilemma for people when the symphony is playing and the baseball playoffs are going on a few blocks away at Fenway. They should project the game on a screen over the orchestra. I really miss the place that was across the street from Legal Seafoods - Finale. Best chocolate desserts anywhere.

Grammy? What's a Grammy? People still pay attention to those , eh? I remember how good the Albany Symphony felt when they won one a couple of years ago. Now that must have been considered an upset. Albany.


----------



## Radames

Vaneyes said:


> Most gymnastics on the podium, Nelsons, Dutoit, or A. Davis?


I just recently saw Andew Litton conduct the conservatory orchestra in Boston. He easily wins most animated -it's no contest with any other conductor I've ever seen. He was jumping up and down with his arms strait up in the air!


----------



## Pugg

Radames said:


> I just recently saw Andew Litton conduct the conservatory orchestra in Boston. He easily wins most animated -it's no contest with any other conductor I've ever seen. He was jumping up and down with his arms strait up in the air!


Andris Nelsons and Barbara Hannigan also are quit "moveable" when conducting.


----------



## Heck148

hpowders said:


> If I had a choice of where I could live, it would come down to one of two cities:
> 
> Vienna or Boston.
> 
> For me, given the culture, the sports and the food, Boston is the greatest city in the US.
> 
> The Boston Symphony Orchestra has always been a national treasure and Symphony Hall in Boston is acoustically one of the finest concert halls in the world. Add Legal Seafoods, the Red Sox, the Bruins, the Celtics and the Patriots and the temptation to move there is practically irresistible.


Add the Museum of Fine Arts, Science Museum, colleges, universities/museums, USS Constitution, all the historical sites in and around Boston - yes very great city.


----------



## Heck148

At end of month 2/25 - I'll be going in to Boston to hear BSO play Shostakovich Sym #7....that should be a real trip!!

we heard Sym #4 a couple years back - very good...fine performance...heard Mahler #6 recently as well. excellent. BSO is sounding very good at present...I think Levine got things going - out of the Ozawa doldrums....Nelsons seems to be a good fit


----------



## Radames

Pugg said:


> Andris Nelsons and Barbara Hannigan also are quit "moveable" when conducting.


I see Nelsons conduct all the time and he was nowhere near the level of Litton. I've never seen Barbara Hannigan though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> *Best Classical Compendium*:
> 
> Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor; Tim Handley, producer - Daugherty: Tales Of Hemingway; American Gothic; Once Upon A Castle
> 
> *Best Classical Instrumental Solo*:
> 
> Zuill Bailey; Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor (Nashville Symphony) - Daugherty: Tales Of Hemingway
> *
> Best Contemporary Classical Composition*:
> 
> Zuill Bailey; Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor (Nashville Symphony) - Daugherty: Tales Of Hemingway


I know we're talking about Boston here, but if I can squeak up and say, Good job, Nashville! The Nashville Symphony keeps winning awards because they keep recording things which haven't been recorded before.

Okay. Carry on.


----------

